

An ideal professional networking site. What's your vision? - anujkk

LinkedIn is nice but still I don't find myself using it that often. Facebook is popular but I don't find it useful for professional purpose. I believe professional networking still needs something that can balance the fun part and the professional part, which is simple and useful.<p>What's your vision for such site?
What is lacking in LinkedIn/Facebook?
What features would you like to see in an ideal professional network?
======
meraku
If you're the one not using LinkedIn, which is the dominant player in the
"business networking" space, surely this is a question which you need to
answer for yourself? Why aren't YOU using it, and what features would YOU add?

